# mk6 gti offset question



## Focus2.0T (Nov 20, 2009)

*mk6 gti offset and tire size question*

I'm looking at 18x8 wheel with 5x112 bolt pattern and an offset of 40mm, 45mm, or 50mm.
I hear that a range of 40mm-51mm offset can fit the GTI. What is the ideal offset? I'm thinking middle in the road (45mm) so I can run wide tires.
Will I be able to run 245/40/18 without rubbing?


_Modified by Focus2.0T at 4:08 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Our fitment of 18x8.5 et45 is going to be very flush with the fenders, for 18's I would recommend a 225/40/18


----------

